# Wingnut Gear Hyper 3.0



## Bluechip (Feb 17, 2006)

Has anyone ordered anything from Wingnut Gear in the last month? I ordered on Jan 9 but have not heard anything from them. Emails are going unreturned.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 17, 2006)

I opened a Paypal resolution complaint today. Still no emails or phone calls returned. Still hoping to get the Hyper 3.0 but 4 weeks without any contact is not confidence inspiring. Maybe this will get the ball moving.


----------



## Walt Disney's Frozen Head (Jan 9, 2008)

Did you ever get this resolved? I've ordered two packs from them and the communication is lacking but it seemed that just when I'd start to get antsy I'd have a package on my portch.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Have had my hyper 2.5 for 2 years now. They were always kinda lax on the communication end, but the pack was/is well worth the wait for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Lahrs (Jun 7, 2008)

Got a pack a month ago. Took about 2 weeks to arrive in Canada from time of order. Had questions before order, responses was next day. This is my second pack from them. Due to comments on here I expected a 'casual' interaction but was nothing but happy.

Hope ya got it sorted Bluechip.


----------



## flyinmike (Dec 17, 2005)

Bluechip said:


> I opened a Paypal resolution complaint today. Still no emails or phone calls returned. Still hoping to get the Hyper 3.0 but 4 weeks without any contact is not confidence inspiring. Maybe this will get the ball moving.


Did you get this resolved?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Lahrs said:


> Got a pack a month ago. Took about 2 weeks to arrive in Canada from time of order. Had questions before order, responses was next day. This is my second pack from them. Due to comments on here I expected a 'casual' interaction but was nothing but happy.
> 
> Hope ya got it sorted Bluechip.


How's the packs? I'm thinking of getting a new one and these look very interesting.


----------



## Lahrs (Jun 7, 2008)

Love it. Have had the hyper 3.0 for about 4 years and it is still going strong. 

Just got the smaller Splitback for racing. It's still big enough to carry 2 3L bladders, food, bears pray etc for yesterday's adventure. It didn't make the 10kg of stuff disappear but it was comfortable and off my shoulders. 

I'm definitely a fan. Look past the dated website and don't order it at the last minute. 

Cheers.


----------



## Screamingkiwi (Jul 13, 2014)

*Wingnut in Australia*



Bluechip said:


> Has anyone ordered anything from Wingnut Gear in the last month? I ordered on Jan 9 but have not heard anything from them. Emails are going unreturned.


Wingnuts are simply awesome packs, I got one because I have a bad back so the 'lowrider' system is perfect. Also great for the heat in Australia as they allow your back to cool off better. Once you've had one for awhile you will never go back to the 'normal' style packs.

- I have a few new Wingnuts for sale in Australia - 5x Hyper 2.5 %75, 5x Hyper 3.0 $90 plus $10 post. All black.

I recently found a box with them in, they are left over from when I sold a bunch of them so they need to go. Once they are gone, they are gone. PM me if you are interested.


----------

